# RSL or ENVE 2.0?



## jmacjgm

I have a non-custom 62cm Vamoots RSL frame completed and am waiting on the Moots RSL fork which is delayed for several weeks. Moots says they have a new ENVE 2.0 fork they will ship if I don't want to wait any longer for the RSL fork. I am told by Dreamride in Moab that the RSL is made by Alpha Q and besides not matching in color the ENVE 2.0 is superior. I was really set on my colors for the build but wouldn't mind getting either fork. Any thoughts or suggestions are much appreciated. What do you all think?


----------



## pgsky

jmacjgm said:


> I am told by Dreamride in Moab that the RSL is made by Alpha Q and besides not matching in color the ENVE 2.0 is superior.


That's incorrect info as Alpha Q (Renyolds) got out fork business years ago. According to Moots, their fork is made along side ENVE forks at the same facility, so while it's a different shape/design/profile, the Moots forks are manufactured using the same construction method as ENVE forks.

Regardless, either fork is top notch. I'd suggest waiting on the RSL fork as it has a larger cross section vs the ENVE to better match the performance of the RSL frame, plus it will color match the ti frame as well, but you can't go wrong with either.

BTW, I have an ENVE 1.0 on my Vamoots CR and I absolutely love it.


----------



## jmacjgm

Did Moots previously use a painted Alpha Q in the past? I saw a video on YouTube in which they mention the use of the AQ fork on their new RSL frame; it was either at Interbike or the NAHBS.


----------



## fa63

They used to (the GS 40), but as mentioned Alpha Q got out of the fork business a couple years ago.


----------



## jmacjgm

Thanks, I'll be waiting for the RSL fork.


----------



## 2barph

My Alpha had a terrible vibration in the bottom third of the fork legs on my RSL. I have an ENVE on my Pegoretti and love it. I would have preferred an ENVE made RSL fork since the looks are killer and the performance would have been much better.


----------



## bon_gabs

if you go for ti cockpits,moots rsl fork is the choice but if you choose Enve cockpits absolutely Enve fork will match,, which my set-up right now to my new vamoots..


----------



## pgsky

Been meaning to ask... what chain rings are you running on the Red crank?


----------



## bon_gabs

Im a big fan of Rotor Q-rings,,I like it a lot it really helps,,all my bike has it,,:thumbsup::thumbsup:



pgsky said:


> Been meaning to ask... what chain rings are you running on the Red crank?


----------



## pgsky

bon_gabs said:


> Im a big fan of Rotor Q-rings,,I like it a lot it really helps,,all my bike has it,,:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks! I'll need new rings soon, I'll take a look at the Rotor Q-Rings.


----------



## bon_gabs

get it from twohubs.com, your cycling boutique! - 877.480.2453 they always have great deals and more knowledgable for any q-ring questions..



pgsky said:


> Thanks! I'll need new rings soon, I'll take a look at the Rotor Q-Rings.


----------



## pgsky

bon_gabs said:


> get it from twohubs.com, your cycling boutique! - 877.480.2453 they always have great deals and more knowledgable for any q-ring questions..


Great! Thanks for the info!


----------



## bootsie_cat

Axle to crown is pretty different between RSL fork and Enve- Enve will steepen the angles and drop bb


----------



## natedg200202

Take the Enve fork.


----------



## quinnlogan

ENVE forks are awesome on Moots. Honestly, both will perform beautifully. It comes down to aesthetic preferences.


----------

